

The Nazi and the Psychiatrist - rms
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=the-nazi-and-the-psychiatrist&print=true

======
iwwr
_Kelley further noted that the prisoner was “cynical and filled with a mystic
fatalism,” which explained why he would not take responsibility for such
wartime conduct as his murder of political opponents and complicity in
genocide._

I doubt that commanders on the Allied side had any feelings of guilt about
slaughtering German or Japanese civilians. They may not have been motivated by
racism in particular, but their actions still killed many innocent people,
needlessly.

